# James Bond - Casino Royale



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Just been to see this tonight, and it's superb!

All I'd say is try not to compare it to any other bond movie, and just watch it as a cracking thriller.

I have to say Daniel Craig is superb, and as for Eva Green.. hubba hubba :evil: 

The only down side is you don't see nearly enough of the DBS!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Blond Bond defies his critics. Prefer smooth Bond to gritty Bond though myself - never liked the Dalton films.


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Amazing film..loved the black and white starting sequence.

Very violent and much darker than previous James Bond films. Is a 12A but not for under 12's at all IMHO.

Good story and more about the 007 character than high-tech stuff which made it a bit more original and very watchable.

Cars are great but agree not enough of the DBS.

Daniel Craig is brilliant...Eva Green I'll have to take the fifth in case wifie sees [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Film is 2hrs 25mins so make sure u have a strong bladder lol.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Brilliant film, New bond is great. I really didnt think he would be hes very good. Real gritty film, not as many cheesy lines as before and very violent for a 12A.

Cant wait for the next one.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> Blond Bond defies his critics. Prefer smooth Bond to gritty Bond though myself - never liked the Dalton films.


great film maybe the best yet(will need to see it again) think it was similar to the dalton films dark and violent


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Have not been to see it yet,but i am getting pestered by everyone to go.
I think he is the worst looking bond their has ever been, give me Pierce Brosnan or Sean Connery anyday..... :twisted:

KAREN


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

UK Performance said:


> Have not been to see it yet,but i am getting pestered by everyone to go.
> I think he is the worst looking bond their has ever been, give me Pierce Brosnan or Sean Connery anyday..... :twisted:
> 
> KAREN


Exactly what my wife said before we went (she is a massive Bond fan too).

However, after the film she quipped "I don't fancy him at all normally, but as Bond..... Mmmmmmmmm"!


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Great film, good twists. not enough of the DBS at all IMO and very heavily branded by Sony which surprised me, wonder how much they put in!


----------



## Trax (Aug 11, 2006)

Me and the wife went to watch it last night. I love most of the bond films, (Dalton the only exeption). I think I only managed to get the wife to go because Daniel Craig was the bond, she wont watch any of the others.

I loved it, great action, great poker game also, so I am glad it was poker instead of the other games that can be played. I agree on the DBS, not enough of it at all. I dont think there were enough gadgets, just a few more would have made it a bit more bondy, after all bond is about the gagdets, plus the women and cars too.

Overall, Craig has taken Bond to the next level, which it needed to compete with modern cinema.

Just waiting for the wife to buy me the complete collection for christmass, now I do hope there are spaces for the new dvd's when they get released, as the case the collection comes in is very nice.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Saw it last night, great film even though the sponsorship of Virgin and Sony was a bit obvious.

Watch out for the scene when they come out of the hotel at night, just before the DBS chase, I am sure it is a black MKII TT at front of the hotel?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm not a bond fan myself, but one of my mates is a huge fan of the books. From what I've heard other people say about the film, it seems like it remains much more in line with book Bond (not Brooke Bond).

Havng not read the books or seen the film, I can't really comment on that though.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

You don't have to be a bond fan to like this one, its the most least traditional bond I have seen, yet you know its bond!!

I think they have done a great job on bringing him up to date


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Kell, It's truer to the book than any other Bond film IMO, and the Bond displayed by Daniel Craig is more in line with how Ian Fleming decribed him (personality wise)

It's certainly more believable than a male model lookalike driving around in an invisible car..


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> the sponsorship of Virgin and Sony was a bit obvious.


Anyone else notice the appearance of Richard Branson as Bond goes through the security gates at the airport?

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > the sponsorship of Virgin and Sony was a bit obvious.
> ...


It was hard to miss with that big stupid grin of his staring straight into the camara :?


----------

